# The Eye of Ezekiel by C.Z. Dunn



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - SMB: Eye of Ezekiel (eBook)

*The Eye of Ezekiel*

*A Dark Angels novel*
When the world of Honoria is overrun by orks, Grand Master Librarian Ezekiel leads the Dark Angels to war alongside the Adeptus Mechanicus…


*READ IT BECAUSE*
Ezekiel is a fascinating character, embodying the dualities of the Dark Angels, and this novel sees secrets within secrets as Ezekiel keeps the Chapter's mysteries to himself even as tries to unravel what the Adeptus Mechanicus are up to…


*THE STORY*
When the Adeptus Mechanicus invokes an ancient pact with the Dark Angels, Ezekiel, Grand Master of the Librarians, must lead the 5th Company to liberate the planet of Honoria from a vast ork army. Even reinforced by the regiments of the Astra Militarum, the Dark Angels face a tremendous challenge, and the Adeptus Mechanicus appear to have their own reasons for becoming involved in this conflict…

Written by C Z Dunn






Looks to be the infamous event were Ezekiel lost an eye. Black Library is on a roll to flesh out minor lorebits into fully fledged stories.

Edit: Finished it. Very intriguing, casts Ezekiel in a very new light. And he is staggeringly powerful. I rate it much better than Calgars Siege. The orks had much more screentime and character. Earns a round 8.0 from me.


----------



## cheywood (May 13, 2012)

The description mentions AD and AM. Are they in the book to a good degree or is it primarily the DA's and Orks?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The AM contigent is a misfits band we follow through the book. And the mechanicum is represented by an addled magos with his skitarii. The guardsmen is however the preimier of the two as their captains plotline runs all the way through the book. Ladbon is a very compelling character.


----------



## cheywood (May 13, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> The AM contigent is a misfits band we follow through the book. And the mechanicum is represented by an addled magos with his skitarii. The guardsmen is however the preimier of the two as their captains plotline runs all the way through the book. Ladbon is a very compelling character.


Awesome! I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Timeline wise, the Eye of Ezekiel is set prior to Dark Vengeance and features much of the same dark angel cast.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Dark Vengeance novel by C Z Dunn was the most horrible (Dark Angels) book I have read. Complete disgrace of DA chapter in my eyes. Not judging his other works but I would personally be careful with Dunn's DA stuff.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

For whats its worth, i think the quality of EoE is much better than Dark Vengeance.

He wrote Pandorax as well, which gets a nod too. I think it has interesting implications if it comes to pass.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Will be a little bit before I get ahold of this book as i'm ordering alongside Cult of the Warmason by C.L Werner and that doesn't come out for a few weeks.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I really enjoyed this one! Good story; good characters. And yeah, Ezekiel is one powerful dude!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Vitarus said:


> I really enjoyed this one! Good story; good characters. And yeah, Ezekiel is one powerful dude!


You get a feeling for his sheer personal power when you see him being capable of making perfect astral sendings from two whole SEGMENTUMS away! Which is a staggering distance when you know the Imperium is divided into five segmentums.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Seriously! Teleporting - frequently - seems kind of incredible, too.


----------

